# Clean TT Update!!



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

hey all..

Just had all my alloys re-done and i clayed the whole car.. Came out brilliant IMO.

The paint feels like a baby`s bum 

Let me know what you think positive or negative....

Before.....

















After....

















































Edit:










Thanx 

Harvey


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey Harvey

Are the pics taken using your camera phone?! Mine don't come out that well when using mine, but from what I can see it looks alot better after claying! I really need to get on to doing that!!!

Love the 'lowness' of the car!


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Suraj_TT said:


> Hey Harvey
> 
> Are the pics taken using your camera phone?! Mine don't come out that well when using mine, but from what I can see it looks alot better after claying! I really need to get on to doing that!!!
> 
> Love the 'lowness' of the car!


Hi Suraj..

Cheers for the comments.. The pics are taken with my phone.

I got a 5 mp cybershot so pics come out pretty good on the right setting which is very annoying to get perfect :roll:

About the claying.. belive me mate this stuff is excellent just over 1 hour to do the whole car.

i have never used it before and the results were fantastic and the paint was smooth as a baby`s bum.. literally 8)

The 1 hour of sun we got it looked beautiful IMO 8)

Just looking forward to my next mod which Was is doing next month 

Cheers
Harvey


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey Harvey

Ah great stuff mate - knew you'd go for the Angels!!! So... quads or just the doubles???!!

Trust me, Was is the man when it comes to that stuff - You will not be disappointed!!! His workmanship is 110%!

Tell him I said hi when ya see him


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Looking great mate!

Clay bar's really do wonders like the job I did last week: http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1276819#p1276819

I hope you sealed in all that hard work with a good Wax or sealant?

Amz


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks great Harvey. The difference with using a claybar is very noticeable. I clay all windows and the amount of grime that comes off your windscreen is unbelievable. I'd say the rear wheels could do with a little more poke though :wink:

How on earth did you get that ride height? I dont recall you saying they were coilovers. I had to spend more than £1,000 just to get a drop like that.


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Cheers 4 The positive comments guys 

Suraj will say you said hi when i meet him 

i have gone for the quads same as yours infact :wink: .. The pic that i seen of your car in the rear view mirror down the motorway , just sold it to me straight away....

Amz i used auto glym to finish it off.. Not 2 bad for the price but would much prefer swissvax once i get some more cash for a kit.. 

Bhp the car was actually baught like that mate.. It is sitting on springs but i love it and the handling round country roads is amazing..

Unfortuntly the car has not had a very good life and it does not seem like none of the previous 5 owners (1999 plate) have treated it with care...

So im doing as much as i can 2 get it back to full glory :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Huge improvement mate.... looking forward to seeing the angels fitted [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Harv3y said:


> i have gone for the quads same as yours infact :wink: .. The pic that i seen of your car in the rear view mirror down the motorway , just sold it to me straight away....
> 
> Amz i used auto glym to finish it off.. Not 2 bad for the price but would much prefer swissvax once i get some more cash for a kit..


That was the pic I took! 

Autoglym High Definition Wax??? I use that, and think it's brilliant for the price (£35), doing a coat every 2 weeks at the moment, and my car shines like a mirror even when dirty!!!


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

amzchhabra said:


> Harv3y said:
> 
> 
> > i have gone for the quads same as yours infact :wink: .. The pic that i seen of your car in the rear view mirror down the motorway , just sold it to me straight away....
> ...


 :lol: Yea thats the stuff mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

It is pretty good for the price.. I use it everytime when we get sunny days if ever :roll:

Also good picture.. made my pocket alot lighter :lol: 8)

Cheers
Harvey


----------

